# Wine glass holders



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Have been busy trying to perfect a wine glass holder. Think they will make great gifts and can be customized with different sayings or artwork fairly easily. Also been working on finishing techniques (and still need a lot of work). Having difficulties with blotching despite trying gel stains and conditioners. Have been told that I need to use "toners", so I have to figure out what that means for sure.

Dave


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

What an interesting gadget! Beautifully carved.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Neat idea for a last minute unique gift.

I wouldn't worry about the blotching. Just finish them as normal. That's just one of the characteristics of wood. No 2 pieces are the same even if cut identical. That's what makes them all different in their own special way.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I think you over perfected them, they are now art pieces.

Great job.
Herb


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Great job. I’ve never seen this done before


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

We try and discourage our students from using dark stains on light woods, but if they insist then the first coat recommended is a sanding sealer. Lightly sand after it dries and then apply your stain. BTW, your wine holders look great to me.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

4DThinker said:


> We try and discourage our students from using dark stains on light woods, but if they insist then the first coat recommended is a sanding sealer. Lightly sand after it dries and then apply your stain. BTW, your wine holders look great to me.


Thanks 4D for the pointers. I have tried both "wood conditioners" and sanding sealers, but just have not had the results that I am after. It's hard to run a part and not get raised grain somewhere to mess it up. Guess that's why they make paint..


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

beltramidave said:


> Thanks 4D for the pointers. I have tried both "wood conditioners" and sanding sealers, but just have not had the results that I am after. It's hard to run a part and not get raised grain somewhere to mess it up. Guess that's why they make paint..


Dave, are you using a water-based sealer? Most of the time water is what raises the grain. Your wine glass holders look great.


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

hawkeye10 said:


> Dave, are you using a water-based sealer? Most of the time water is what raises the grain. Your wine glass holders look great.


The can says it is for oil based stains. It is a Minwax product.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look great.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

amazing job


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Dave they look good to me. I would not worry about the small amount of blotchiness when stained because most people will be looking at the carvings and never notice the slight color differences, they really don't look bad.

Nice projects.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Splendid wine glass holders.
Are the raised grapes in the first pic hand carved? What's about the letters?
Congratulations.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

papasombre said:


> Splendid wine glass holders.
> Are the raised grapes in the first pic hand carved? What's about the letters?
> Congratulations.


Silly me. I didn´t see the forum!!
Anyway, is a nice job.


----------

